
Makepad, 2D CAD Livecoding for Rust - tambourine_man
https://makepad.github.io/makepad/
======
scrumper
I don't understand this at all - what is it? You are right in your comments at
the start of main.rs: it does scroll smoothly. But then what? All you
apparently are able to do is open up - for viewing only - a bunch of source
files.

I visited the GitHub page and after going through the _very long_ readme I
still don't understand what this is. Best I can get to is that you're making a
CAD program with Rust as a scripting language. Is that right?

I guess more concrete feedback would be, text doesn't render nicely (at least
on Mac OS). No anti-aliasing.

~~~
pedantic-fool
They developed a cross platform editor using webGL, when taregeting web/WASM,
targeting Metal for macOS, and OpenGL otherwise. That's pretty neat. See
[https://github.com/makepad/makepad](https://github.com/makepad/makepad) for a
closer explanation.

~~~
scrumper
Thanks - I had read that readme but it only clicked after your explanation
(doesn't say much about my intelligence...)

So yeah that's not nothing :)

